# New CD and RN Titles this weekend



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Elsa finished her CD title this weekend with another 1st place win in Novice B with 196 out of 200 points. We were entered for two days just to be on the safe side and so we repeated Novice B and got a 2nd place finish with 189 points. (It should have been a 192 but judge scored 3 points off on the long down on us that belonged to the Golden Retreiver to the right of us - it got up and had to be put back down before leaving.) Oh well, it didn't affect our placing so no big deal. Next month we'll attempt to get two legs towards the CDX, and perhaps two legs for RN.

Chita earned her RN title this weekend with three qualifying runs. Kudo's to her!!! This was her first time at an AKC event, and really our first time to be doing much of anything. We've only practiced the basic obedience exercises and done some serpentines and such, but not all the various other exercises. It was also my first time in the Rally ring and I know that a lot of the point deductions were my errors. We had to learn the call to front - right finish this weekend, as Chita was trained for the flip finish to the left and we struggled with it all weekend, but we were finally starting to get it, and now we'll work to get it better. Next month we're going to try to get two legs of the CD and hopefully two legs towards the RA.

Guess I know what I'm going to be doing this next month:wild:


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Great job. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very productive weekend for you!
:congratulations:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!!! Congratulations! Very proud of you and Elsa AND Chita! While I was sure Elsa could easily get the CD, there are alot of funky "simon sez" exercises in Rally that people work for months to master and to do 2 legs cold turkey!!! WOW! Great job Marsha!

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

WTG!!! You were busy! Congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on both your dogs' title legs. It is tough doing Novice Obedience and Rally Novice at a show. Usually they are in different rings and the same time, and all the time you are waiting for the one, you are watching/wondering whether you are going to miss the other.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that is a GREAT weekend!! Congrats to your Super Dogs!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

selzer said:


> Congratulations on both your dogs' title legs. It is tough doing Novice Obedience and Rally Novice at a show. Usually they are in different rings and the same time, and all the time you are waiting for the one, you are watching/wondering whether you are going to miss the other.


Fortunately they were right beside each other in the same building and with all the conformation. My friend and training partner was showing her young Weim, and another friend was showing his GSD at the same time I was doing my stuff, so we didn't get to help each other out much. I was able to find a little secluded spot to park in that was pretty close to the building, so I didn't have far to go to grab one of the dogs and get them inside. 

They should also be in the same building at the event next month as well.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Marsha & Elsa.. that's great news!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

BIG Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!

We've been busy training this week, working on the retrieves and the jumps. Hopefully we'll get them all down pat. Not to worried about the drop on recall, she already does that if we don't practice too much. Heeling will be a piece of cake, as long as we get the rear down completely on the sits. We will definitely be working on that! No need to loose points due to anticipation for the next exercise.

I think Chita could jump right into the CDX as she did the retrieves and jumps yesterday just wonderfully. But we will start with getting her CD first. Then work our way up.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

